# Could I hit harder than...



## BlackYac09GT (Dec 12, 2009)

Friend of mine has this a pair of RF P2L-2X12 (500wrms ea.) loaded enclosures powered by a P1000-1bd and it beats pretty decent in the back of his Tahoe.

Well...I don't have a Tahoe or a lot of space but I'm curious...could a single AQ HDC3 12" or comparable sub powered by ~1500wrms be ≥ his setup? Would 2 12s (maybe 2 AQ SDC2.5s) be a better way to go? I will have a custom ported box made with the sub(s) and port possibly built into the rear deck kinda like this...









I'd appreciate some opinions...thanks!


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Depending on what you tune to yours would sound way better because prefab boxes are a bad mistake, although that audioque has a very high fs.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Instead of 2 12's why not try a Digital Designs 3515 or one of their 95 series? I'm kind of leery about buying AQ though they do look relatively the same as DD it just seems like they're of a little lesser quality. I've had great success with DD's drivers both mid-line and entry level and it's what I'd recommend if you want "louder than" clout. -Cheers

p.s. it'll sound WAY better while being WAY louder. in the proper box that is (customer service from DD is awesome)


----------



## BlackYac09GT (Dec 12, 2009)

Well maybe its better if I put it this way...what sub or subs should I consider if I'm working with 2.5-3.0cf and 1500-2000wrms?


----------



## Hec Dogg (Dec 27, 2009)

CulinaryGod said:


> Instead of 2 12's why not try a Digital Designs 3515 or one of their 95 series? I'm kind of leery about buying AQ though they do look relatively the same as DD it just seems like they're of a little lesser quality. I've had great success with DD's drivers both mid-line and entry level and it's what I'd recommend if you want "louder than" clout. -Cheers
> 
> *p.s. it'll sound WAY better while being WAY louder. in the proper box that is (customer service from DD is awesome)*




Ditto.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Try a couple of 1512's or the 15 inch series from DD. as for Audio Que, if you search on here, I believe I remember the owner is the son or dad of the DD owner. They are related in other words.

Look into pwkdesigns.com if you do go with DD. He is their enclosure design guru.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

One 3515 would take 1500-2000 watts daily without a sweat. Just make sure to set the subsonic filter correctly and don't let it unload on you and you'll be fine.


----------



## BlackYac09GT (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys. Those DDs look like some serious monsters...anyone want to PM me on their pricing??


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

You may want to search for your local dealer on their website and if there's no-one near you they can ship directly to you from the build house. I think if I remember correctly I paid $400 for a 3512, go with the 15" it's probably only like 20 dollars more. I've also had the 1508's which were INSANE for a pair of 8's. Fed them 1000 RMS and let me tell you, it was seriously loud. Loud enough that i sold them because I was afraid they were ripping my new car apart. I build all of my own boxes from talking to tech support at DD and getting their input and have never been steered wrong, also I believe there's a box calculator on the website.

one thing not many people know is that you HAVE to keep the box your DD came to you in. That's the only way they'll accept the sub back if you want to upgrade the dustcap, modify the suspension, or just get some warranty work done. Just thought I'd throw that in there.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Give a look at the 15 series (1508,1510,1512 and 1515 I believe)

For the money unless you are going to be throwing series power, the 15XX series will do in most applications. My brother is running a 1510 in his truck with a Sundown SAZ1000D. The sub is asking for more power.


----------

